# What breed is my cat? He's Siamese & ????



## Maceasar (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi,
My cat is 6 months old. He is listed as a domestic short hair mix.

I grew up with Siamese cats and he is 1/2 Siamese (very vocal, smart, big ears, angular face, trainable - he plays fetch and I can walk him on a leash)

No one knows what he is mixed with. Does anyone have an idea?

Thank you,
Mark


This first photo is to show his striping


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No clue about his breed-mix, but he looks adorable! I love the shape of his head and his compact body. Genetically, he looks like he carries a gene called "smoke". This is a gene that inhibits pigmentation of the hairshaft closest to the body, making the shaft pigment-free (white) for about half its' length from the skin outward before the pigment is allowed to be present in the rest of the shaft (the ends). His tabby pattern is Mackerel, I can see it in his 'ghost stripes'.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I think you've got a Tabbinese!


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know, but he is gorgeous! :love2


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Tabbinese ... I *like* that description!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

me, too...very clever. Cut cat btw.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What makes you think he's Siamese? Did the rescue or wherever you got him from actually_ see_ his mother and father? A lot of cats are vocal and are not Siamese. To me he looks like a DMH (Domestic Medium Hair) Black Smoke in color. Black smokes are usually dark charcoal as kitties but blacker or black as aduls with a white undercoat to the skin, and kittens have "ghost tabby" markings, which disappear when their adult coat comes in, and their eye color is gold. Black smoke coloring is rather rare, often resulting in a mating of a silver tabby and black cat, and the texture is very soft and silky and non-matting. I had a longhair black smoke girl many years ago and in her adult winter coat she was magnificent. Lucky you!


----------



## swatkat (Aug 21, 2010)

i would say tabby even thro that is not a breed but color, if you want to know get a DNA test if they have them for dogs they might have them for cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! What a stunning little kitty!


----------



## Maceasar (Feb 5, 2010)

I wrote a reply yesterday morning but it isnt here. Im still getting used to tabbed browsers and I might have accidentally deleted it. Ill re write my post tomorrow

Thank you


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think my new kitten Bailey is part siamese aswell. He is also described as a Domestic Short Hair. I only know that his mother is a tortershell. |He has a tiny but longer than usual face, big ears and is long and thin at the moment. this is him taken today 15 wks


----------



## Maceasar (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for the replies.

Everyone who has seen him thinks he's Siamese. His lean body, large ears, angular face, and Lennox is very vocal. Actually, he replies every time I say somethign to him.

He can do tricks, he's smart. He removed the hair trap out of my bathtub, which I dont think my previous cat could have done

This is the same trap
















Heidi n Q said:


> No clue about his breed-mix, but he looks adorable! I love the shape of his head and his compact body. Genetically, he looks like he carries a gene called "smoke". This is a gene that inhibits pigmentation of the hairshaft closest to the body, making the shaft pigment-free (white) for about half its' length from the skin outward before the pigment is allowed to be present in the rest of the shaft (the ends). His tabby pattern is Mackerel, I can see it in his 'ghost stripes'.


Thank you for the info. I noticed the other day that his fur was white when you brush it against the grain. 












It occured to me the other day that we had a Siamese cat when I was a kid that had a kitten that had a dark coat like Lennox. Ill see if I can find the photo

Lennox is from the SPCA

Thank you for the replies

Mark


----------



## Maceasar (Feb 5, 2010)

I dont know if this helps but this is Lennox's brother. It was him that I had gone to the SPCA for but they opened 5 minutes early and an older woman got the kitten, named Bear.

I wasnt happy at the time, but Im glad she did

Bear . . . 











Lennox . . .


----------



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

Lennox is very cute! I love his coat, perhaps I'm biased though as my Donovan is an ebony smoke also. LOL 
I don't really see any Siamese in him, but if he is mixed than most likely he would be Siamese x DSH.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Maceasar said:


> It occured to me the other day that we had a Siamese cat when I was a kid that had a kitten that had a dark coat like Lennox.


The reason why some Siamese cats can birth/sire black kittens is because the basic (common) Siamese base-coat is black. ALL pointed cats carry the matched, recessive gene-pair that governs the placement of pigment at the points, making them homozygous for the pointed gene. If a cat has only one copy (heterozygous), then they will never show their points phenotypically. They *must* have the pair for the pattern to be visibly present.

If the pointed cat breeds with a cat who has only ONE copy of the recessive pointed gene, there is a 50/50 chance of having pointed kittens and any kitten that does not receive the pointed gene from the heterozygous parent will be black. If the pointed cat mates with a cat that carries no recessive pointed gene, all kittens will be black based. Lynx-point and/or tabbies are determined by parents who carry the agouti gene. Many cats can 'hide' the recessive pointed gene, phenotypically looking solid or tabby ... until they mate w/ another cat that carries the pointed gene and it becomes evident in their offspring.


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

I love Lennox's colour, he is super cute and very striking


----------



## Maceasar (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for the photos Liza.
I dont know if its a Siamese thing, but Lennox has slept the same way Bailey is in the photo he he

sorry for another photo ;-)












Tate, 
All your cats look Siamese if you ask me. ;-)



Heidi,
Thank you for the technical information. I didnt know anything about recessive genes in cats


Thank you


----------



## Loves-her-girls (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous Kitty!


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol, cats do sleep in the funniest positions!


----------



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm looking at the photos you posted again, & both Lennox and his brother do have big, pointy ears. If the Siamese parent was traditional then they wouldn't be very angular. So I guess you'll never know for sure! The genetics for half-meezers is odd, my sister used to have one who was dark brown with pitch black points, you could only see them in the sunlight, he also had longhair. So, if you've had Siamese and he acts like a Siamese, I don't see why he couldn't be.


----------



## Maceasar (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for the replies


----------



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

Your kitty looks so much like my boy Phil! Phil is a rescue as well, and I've had a lot of people say they think he is a Siamese mix, but I know nothing about cat breeds so I have no idea. Most of the people have said they think he is Siamese because he is so vocal and because he is so big (he's 20 pounds and in fantastic shape. My vet jokes that he is part Great Dane).

This is a picture of when I first got him:









This was him as a growing kitten:



















And this is him all grown up! 










I've found this thread interesting as I've never known what to call Phil's colour. Now that he is an adult (he's 3) he looks mostly black. It's only in sun light that you can actually see his stripes. 

Is your kitty quirky? Phil is one of the weirdest (yet coolest) cats I've met. People also tell me they think he is Siamese because he is a little "odd". When he meows it sounds like he's quacking (it's even earned him the name Ducky), he likes to cuddle with shoes, he gives kisses, talks back (I swear sometimes I hear him say "no"), likes water, and if you try to pet him he does summersaults because he gets so excited. And he jumps! He'll be walking along and all of a sudden he just throws himself straight up in the air, legs going every which way, then he'll land and just keep walking as if nothing happened. Funny little bugger.

Me and Phil think Lennox is gorgeous :love2


----------



## Maceasar (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats crazy. They do look alike. The second and third photo look like Lennox.

Is he quirky. Ive never used that word to describe him. If he sees a bird he makes a weird sputtering type sound.

Lennox has only just started sitting with me. He was sitting on my lap but now he will lie on my chest.
Lennox likes water, but there are cats who do. Every time I brush my teeth, he is on the rim of the sink, checking things out. During showers, he will take a peek into shower.

I tried the Cat Fancier's Association website to see if they could help regarding what other breed Lennox could be. It says there is a forum, but I didnt see a forum. The Cat Fanciers' Association (CFA)

Thank you for sharing your photos. Cute kitty
Mark
;-)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2009)

Siamese and beautiful i rekon!


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

we had a part-siamese for @11 years. Slate had been "rescued" by my daughter-in-law from living with 2 rottweilers; his world was behind the washing machine. She gave him to me because he was afraid of my grandson, a toddler fascinated by him. After he adjusted to single life (loving it, I'm sure), he became very vocal, and could jump straight up from a standing position, and actually turn in the air before he came down, usually when he was startled. Also figured out how to open the patio door screen by putting one paw on the ridge of the screen, and walking forward, then coming back & opening the rest of the way the way we would! His roommate watched him & watched him, time after time, and finally one day walked up to the screen & gave it a giant box with his paw! Of course nothing happened. He never did figure it out. But he was smart enough to sit at a respectful distance & let Slate do his work so he could go out, too. We called them The Odd Couple.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We rescued a kitten that was solid black, but there was no doubt mother or father was a Siamese! We called her Nibs, after the licorice candy. (I had at least 5 Blackys since I was a little girl, and I love black cats. When Nibs died, I really missed her talking and her cleverness, so after some months I bought two Siamese kittens. They were the most loving cats I ever had. They're at the Bridge now, but I adopted Nina from the Siamese Rescue. She's a Balinese, which is a long haired Siamese. She's such a little sweetheart. 

Janis, I love the story about the screen door! I can picture it! What a clever kitty!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Bali's rule!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're special, aren't they? So are Siamese! And black cats and tuxedo cats... My problem is I want them all!  OH! And how about black cats with white paws....sigh....I want one of those too!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I never liked cats until I met my first Bali. Once I met her I was done


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Everyone wants to steal Nina! I should be checking my DIL's purse before she leaves!  She really loves her. She purrs for everyone, and when a delivery person comes, she runs to them for pets. I just love her!


----------



## Spanglo (May 2, 2010)

Lennox looks similar to one of my cats (brothers). One of mine is smoke colored with faint striping that can only be seen in the right light. Sounds like they have similar characteristics too, as mine are extremely vocal, fetch, and are fascinated with water as well. Additionally, my cats are rather large, active, very demanding of attention, and wreak my place on a daily basis.

Unfortunately I don't know the breed of my cats so I can't be of any help to you - sorry. 

When they were kittens:



























Now full grown:


----------

